# Soldier Surprise and Team XTREME! WOW



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

These are good!

http://www.godvine.com/Soldiers-Come-Home-to-Surprise-their-Loved-Ones-53.html

Ran a 26.2 mile marathon with a gas mask on! Click on the videos on the right side of the page! WOW!

http://www.teamxtremerunning.org/


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> These are good!
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/Soldiers-Come-Home-to-Surprise-their-Loved-Ones-53.html
> 
> ...


That is awesome. When I was in Iraq the commander of the EOD team I worked with ran the 2 mile portion of our PT Test in a freaking bomb suit. That dang thing weighs close 150lbs. He was a machine.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

steelrain202 said:


> That is awesome. When I was in Iraq the commander of the EOD team I worked with ran the 2 mile portion of our PT Test in a freaking bomb suit. That dang thing weighs close 150lbs. He was a machine.


Unbelievable! When you bringing the better half down?


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

All ya gotta do is say when.


----------

